# New Tivo model on the horizon?



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

I wonder if a new Tivo model with ATSC 3.0 tuners may be just around the corner. I have noticed Tivo having sales over the past few months with various models on sale. Now they have the Edge OTA on sale and offering all in service for $100 with purchase. Still not a super deal in my mind because the Edge OTA model only has two tuners. Maybe they are selling down their stock before introducing a new offering.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

53richart said:


> I wonder if a new Tivo model with ATSC 3.0 tuners may be just around the corner. I have noticed Tivo having sales over the past few months with various models on sale. Now they have the Edge OTA on sale and offering all in service for $100 with purchase. Still not a super deal in my mind because the Edge OTA model only has two tuners. Maybe they are selling down their stock before introducing a new offering.


They are offering $99 All In for the cable only model as well. The problem is TE4 only. Even on sale, you are better off with a used Roamio.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

pl1 said:


> They are offering $99 All In for the cable only model as well. The problem is TE4 only. Even on sale, you are better off with a used Roamio.


Yes, that is true, but only the technically savvy know about the Roamio or the difference between TE3 and TE4. The majority of consumers looking to buy a Tivo will only know about the current model that Tivo has for sale.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

53richart said:


> Yes, that is true, but only the technically savvy know about the Roamio or the difference between TE3 and TE4. *The majority of consumers looking to buy a Tivo will only know about the current model that Tivo has for sale.*


I don't believe that market exists anymore, the cablecos have made it so the only product consumers know about are cableco DVRs


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

These sales on Edge have been going on for the better part of a year.

Reading into it any more than a sale, in order to raise capital and reduce inventory, is a fool’s gambit.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The answer to your OP is no. What you see is the last Tivo DVR model you will ever see.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

slowbiscuit said:


> The answer to your OP is no. What you see is the last Tivo DVR model you will ever see.


Is that conjecture on your part or do you have specific information to verify that?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

53richart said:


> Is that conjecture on your part or do you have specific information to verify that?


The writing has been on the wall for years, the only surprise would be if they ever released a new product.
After the last buyout they gutted the development teams, there's no one left to build anything new, and since they don't want to be in the retail market they wouldn't waste their time.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> I don't believe that market exists anymore, the cablecos have made it so the only product consumers know about are cableco DVRs


I know TiVo is not the company it used to be, but I often wonder if they were, ….. with so many people cutting the cord these days I think Tivo may be relevant again if they came out with good DVR hardware such as an updated OTA Premier or Roamio, incorporate Android based app streaming on board so all services are supported (everyone is streaming these days), add very good customer support, and advertise like crazy!! Seems like there could be a market out there …


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Edge price now with all-in is about $100 higher than it was in March of this year.... 

I'm done with used Roamio's... The last 2 I purchased worked perfect... for a few months and both of them the HDMI quit working. One, would not allow me to pair ANY remote.

I'm having issues with my current Roamio (won't see a cable card) and I've loaded YouTube TV and Hulu on my TV to pick one. Probably going to trash my 2 Roamio's and maybe a Bolt collecting dust in my garage. My local GW won't even take them. The work around for my Roamio's is using a mini tuner to control them. But the one that won't see a cable card is probably trash.

Was nice.... Probably time to move on... My last home DVR will be my Recast. Almost 4 years old, and zero issues. No, its not a TiVo, but its still running!

You'all take care...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If I had known how bad the Bolt would be I would have never bought one. My impression of the Edge is that it's worse.

If TiVo came out with a newer model, you would have to pay me to take one. Even then I wouldn't waste any electricity on it.


----------



## 5016 (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe I'm glad I gave up years ago. I use the 6 tuner that was made by pace I believe, licensed by Tivo to my cable company. 

I also use about 5 Amazon fire sticks with OTG cable and thumb drives and get voodoo streams. For 5 I think I pay right at $52 every 3 months, thousands of shows, all network time shows, thousands of network shows, movies and cable is gone in a few months being we have contract price expiring and it'll inevitably go up. 

I still have a few dual tuner boxes, not lifetime that I have here at home sitting on a shelf. Worked great before stopped the service just cable company at time handful of years ago came out with 4 then 6 tuner models. 


With the 6 tuner I pay like $15 for each one per month as it was same price I paid with the 4 tuner then upgraded before they bumped the prices on the 6 tuners for rental with local cable company. Heck even recently they updated the UI which surprised me but maybe with cable companies and TiVo they have a way they do things.


----------



## Britflix (May 11, 2018)

Every time I read these post, everyone wants a OTA 4 tuner & will not buy the 2 tuner. That includes me. You would think someone over at TiVo would have a spare few minutes during there 9-5 hours to read these comments & suggest the change.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Britflix said:


> Every time I read these post, everyone wants a OTA 4 tuner & will not buy the 2 tuner. That includes me. You would think someone over at TiVo would have a spare few minutes during there 9-5 hours to read these comments & suggest the change.


Except for the simple fact that they don't care, it's been proven repeatedly, they want out of the consumer business. The 2 tuner Edge is able to be built at a price point they feel is acceptable to the bean counters, I suspect the price difference in 2-4 tuner components was high enough they thought there was a market.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Except for the simple fact that they don't care, it's been proven repeatedly, they want out of the consumer business. The 2 tuner Edge is able to be built at a price point they feel is acceptable to the bean counters, I suspect the price difference in 2-4 tuner components was high enough they thought there was a market.


They did build a 4 tuner Edge OTA only, but they stopped producing it, probably for the reasons you list.


----------



## Marty45714 (Jan 8, 2017)

ej42137 said:


> If I had known how bad the Bolt would be I would have never bought one. My impression of the Edge is that it's worse.
> 
> If TiVo came out with a newer model, you would have to pay me to take one. Even then I wouldn't waste any electricity on it.


I've been using a Bolt+ since I bought it new in 2017. It's had its share of software bugs, but has gotten more reliable with each software update. Relative to other Tivos I've had, like the Roamio and DirecTivo, I'd say it's every bit as reliable as they were or better.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

Marty45714 said:


> I've been using a Bolt+ since I bought it new in 2017. It's had its share of software bugs, but has gotten more reliable with each software update. Relative to other Tivos I've had, like the Roamio and DirecTivo, I'd say it's every bit as reliable as they were or better.


These companies keep purchasing others then they gut them or just utterly destroy them. It's actually mind blowing. TiVo was the cats meow once upon a time, but it sounds like the purchaser was more interested in all of TiVo's parents and not sales and such. So it's no surprise for them to phase out the development team and down size. They released the TiVo Stream 4k which is a basic android tv device with a TiVo app and algorithm. It's okay as it has its pros and cons. Now if TiVo release one that had a DVR function or offered cloud DVR that would be a seller to me


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Marty45714 said:


> I've been using a Bolt+ since I bought it new in 2017. It's had its share of software bugs, but has gotten more reliable with each software update. Relative to other Tivos I've had, like the Roamio and DirecTivo, I'd say it's every bit as reliable as they were or better.


One swallow does not a summer make.

I've owned a total of five Bolts; two of them were DOA and had to be returned. Not one of the other three is still working.

I own two Roamios; they are both still in active service, recording programs for me every day.


----------



## Andrew B (Oct 7, 2017)

Hard to blame TiVo for wanting to be a B2B software company--not a consumer hardware, distribution and tech support company.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> The writing has been on the wall for years, the only surprise would be if they ever released a new product.
> After the last buyout they gutted the development teams, there's no one left to build anything new, and since they don't want to be in the retail market they wouldn't waste their time.


And Cablecard is a dead man walking now that the FCC doesn't care, and Tivo never got access to IPTV, and the OTA market is too small.

Lots of reasons why Tivo DVRs are toast, they have no incentive to develop new ones now that streaming does (almost) everything a Tivo can do. They're just going to keep milking their IP and hope that enough clueless TV makers buy their OS (one already has, supposedly).


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> The only surprise would be if they ever released a new product


I totally disagree. Wouldn't be surprised in the least if they came out with a candy bar. Or a mail-in service for custom monogramming underwear. But no new DVR.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

It's time to start to gather your TiVo collectables 👍


----------



## thechoop (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a huge transformation occuring in the TV media delivery market. This is true for both cable, and OTA. Content creators are delivering their media directly to consumers via streaming technology. Our family sticks with OTA programming when possible, but some shows have transitioned to outlets like Paramount+. Personally, I don't like this transition because I have an issue with the subscription model. 

It is my opinion that if TiVO were to come out with a new product, the ability to record streaming media would be a key feature. I am not sure how the digital rights would work, but to me, it should be fair to record a steam much like you record a show on cable or OTA.


----------



## cshilton (Sep 24, 2020)

dianebrat said:


> The writing has been on the wall for years, the only surprise would be if they ever released a new product.
> After the last buyout they gutted the development teams, there's no one left to build anything new, and since they don't want to be in the retail market they wouldn't waste their time.


Agreed. The best choice for OTA DVR now is now modular. It is Silicon Dust's latest HDhomerun, with ATSC 3.0 tuning so it is future proof, combined with Silicon Dust's DVR product. For front-ends, use anything that can run the HDhomerun connect App. Sadly, the user interface on Silicon Dust is dreadful compared to anything that TiVo sold. But without content TiVo is useless. And, as someone else mentioned, CableCard is dead. One glimmer of hope is that the API of the Silicon Dust equipment is 99% open. They do something special to decode video and it's only built in their app and then only on a handful of platforms, none of which will output HDMI to your television. But this doesn't matter in OTA. As a result, you can put together a pretty good DVR using MythTV feed by Silicon Dust tuners. I've had MythTV side by side with TiVo for more than 20 years. Each has their advantages. As TiVo winds down their business, and my needs outgrow what TiVo does I'm liking MythTV more and more.

-- Chris


----------



## cshilton (Sep 24, 2020)

thechoop said:


> There is a huge transformation occuring in the TV media delivery market. This is true for both cable, and OTA. Content creators are delivering their media directly to consumers via streaming technology. Our family sticks with OTA programming when possible, but some shows have transitioned to outlets like Paramount+. Personally, I don't like this transition because I have an issue with the subscription model.
> 
> It is my opinion that if TiVO were to come out with a new product, the ability to record streaming media would be a key feature. I am not sure how the digital rights would work, but to me, it should be fair to record a steam much like you record a show on cable or OTA.


The streaming companies have been allowing downloads for a couple of years. I really only see one use case for it. I'd bet that most of that is because I can buy 1Gbps internet from two companies at both my house and my vacation home. The one use case is downloading content to my tablet before a long airplane flight where I'll essentially be offline. In another thread I mentioned that I use MythTV. My original, primary use case for Myth was capturing content for timeshifted, offline consumption. I'm a NY Jets fan. I've downloaded the most recent Jets game from my MythTV to my tablet while in port on a cruise for example. For those people who cannot buy good internet, I somewhat understand the need for a "DVR" that downloads a streamed program for offline playback. But I think that the better solution to that problem is to improve the internet connectivity.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

The media streaming providers will never allow that to succeed.

It would be somewhat like commercial broadcasters did when TiVo began completely skipping commercials. So TiVo ended up "playing nice" and appease everyone. I sure missed the true 30 second skip that actually Skipped the commercials and just didn't ffw thru them. Tho I was eventually found a way to able to enable it on my DirecTV TiVo dvr (THR22) using a hack via the remote. 

Just don't see TiVo surviving in the new digital landscape so of course the patent's are still extremely valuable to parent company.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dave.H said:


> The media streaming providers will never allow that to succeed.
> 
> It would be somewhat like commercial broadcasters did when TiVo began completely skipping commercials. So TiVo ended up "playing nice" and appease everyone.* I sure missed the true 30 second skip that actually Skipped the commercials and just didn't ffw thru them.* Tho I was eventually found a way to able to enable it on my DirecTV TiVo dvr (THR22) using a hack via the remote.
> 
> Just don't see TiVo surviving in the new digital landscape so of course the patent's are still extremely valuable to parent company.


The option to go back to the original 30 second skip is still an available backdoor. I always set this whenever I set up a TiVo. 

1 Start playing any recording.

2 During playback press:

Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select

If you have a TiVo Premiere line, you might need to use an alternative sequence:

Select - Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select

3 You should hear three bongs (if you don't have the TiVo sounds disabled), and you're done.

Your "skip to beginning/end" button (the arrow pointing to a line) is now a 30 second skip button. During fast-forwarding or rewinding, the button will still "skip to tick."

The button looks like this: 












To turn the feature off, repeat the three steps.


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

cshilton said:


> Agreed. The best choice for OTA DVR now is now modular. It is Silicon Dust's latest HDhomerun, with ATSC 3.0 tuning so it is future proof, combined with Silicon Dust's DVR product. For front-ends, use anything that can run the HDhomerun connect App. Sadly, the user interface on Silicon Dust is dreadful compared to anything that TiVo sold. But without content TiVo is useless. And, as someone else mentioned, CableCard is dead. One glimmer of hope is that the API of the Silicon Dust equipment is 99% open. They do something special to decode video and it's only built in their app and then only on a handful of platforms, none of which will output HDMI to your television. But this doesn't matter in OTA. As a result, you can put together a pretty good DVR using MythTV feed by Silicon Dust tuners. I've had MythTV side by side with TiVo for more than 20 years. Each has their advantages. As TiVo winds down their business, and my needs outgrow what TiVo does I'm liking MythTV more and more.
> 
> -- Chris


 How does the HDhomerun compare to the new Zapperbox model just released?


----------



## cshilton (Sep 24, 2020)

ericlhyman said:


> How does the HDhomerun compare to the new Zapperbox model just released?


I don't know. A perusal of the zapperbox website doesn't give me a clear idea of what it's doing. The HDHomerun boxes are media converters that do one thing very well. They take RF television signals as input and use a CATV or Antenna tuner to convert those signal to into media streams you can consume using an ethernet network. There are three HDHomerun devices that might be of interest to someone replacing a TiVo: HDHomerun Prime, Connect, and Flex 4k. The Prime and Connect can tune either CATV or OTA Antenna. The Flex 4k is Antenna only if i recall correctly. The Prime can be paired with a CableCard, The Connect and Flex 4k cannot. The Flex 4k can decode ATSC 3.0 signals. Other than this they differ in the number of simultaneous signals that they can decode. The point is that all of them can be controlled, made to capture and decode a stream, remotely through a published software API. DVR/PVR products use this ability to record programs for later viewing like TiVo. 

I have an HDHomerun Prime connected to my cable feed. Some channels are encrypted but my MythTV can "tape" programs from any of the unencrypted ones. I also have a Connect and an Flex 4k. The Connect is fead by antenna pointing towards the NYC broadcast area and the Flex has an antenna pointing towards Hartford, CT. Hartford has 4 ATSC 3.0 channels. I receive all four of them and the quality is quite nice.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

thechoop said:


> It is my opinion that if TiVO were to come out with a new product, the ability to record streaming media would be a key feature.* I am not sure how the digital rights would work*, but to me, it should be fair to record a steam much like you record a show on cable or OTA.


You answered your own speculation - this will never happen.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I have had 2 Roamios for YEARS with no issues. I never upgrade to a BOLT or Edge cause of the issues I heard about them here. Glad I stayed with Roamio. I used to used them for regular TV viewing, but have since switched over to YoutubeTV instead. I actually still use my Roamios though, but its for a paid side project that requires recording my local cable access channels (& then dumped off to a PC via pyTivo). all works great, but this only happens about 1-2 times per month so I tend to keep them mainly unplugged until about 2-3 days before a recording is needed. This will hopefully keep them lasting for YEARS. I also simply downgraded my Xfinity TV (through cable cards) to their lowest cable TV package and watch everything else through YoutubeTV or apps (Netflix, HBO, Prime, etc) on a Nvidia Shield or Amazon FireTV.

I loved TiVo back in its heyday, but those days have passed & are obviously gone. YoutubeTV has a great interface and unlimited cloud DVR. Not to mention I split the cost 50/50 with a neighbor (since you can have up to 6 profiles) so its only about $35/month. I plan to ride my Roamios until they either die or Xfinity totally pulls the plug on cable cards (which I hear could be a while anyway)

LONG LIVE TIVO & you had a great run!!!! 😄


----------

